# Most Reliable Nissan Car & Truck



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

From a little reading I've been doing...

Altima from what I can see if the most reliable car Nissan puts out.
Least reliable car......???

Frontier is rated almost as high as the Toyota Tundra for pickup truck reliability.
Titan is screwed three ways to the weekend. They have the worst reliability rating of any pickup truck on the market.

Any other thoughts on what the best car and truck is?

Never hear much about the Xterra or Sentra.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

obviously your car is experiencing some issues. However very few car that are 7-8 years old don't expeience anything.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Well I think I was going for something like people posting their thoughts on most and least reliable cars and trucks Nissan puts out. I didn't really explain that part too much. As for me I have a 2000 Alti, 113k on it and thus far only put $500 in for a new intake manifold gasket. I also read in many reports that the Titan was the worst pickup period among all car manufacturers. Any other thoughts? Hows the Sentra?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

I don't know how the new sentra is I have a 96 and it works fine. Lots of rust though, mostly because I live in a high road salt environment


----------



## I'm3rd (Dec 24, 2003)

I have a 94 Altima with 178K miles on the odo. It has had a new distributor @$400, new radiator #$105 (installed myself), injectors cleaned and re-installed (due to water in gas) @ $250 (approximate) A/C fan control switch replaced @$85, cam cover gasket replaced @$35, and normal maintenance expenses such as brake jobs, wheel balancing, bulbs, fuses, serpentine belt, coolant hoses, cooling system flush, tranny flush, etc. There may have been a couple of other items repaired that I don't remember offhand, but if there were any they were very minor and inexpensive.

All in all I consider that a very reliable car for 13 years and 178K miles of service. My brother in law's '98 Camry has cost him more for repairs than my '94 Altie has cost me, but that may be because he doesn't maintain his cars as well as I do mine..


----------

